# Cheap Truck Lettering



## SnowPro93 (Oct 25, 2006)

Found this on the web, It might help out some of you guys.

http://www.signspecialist.com/lettering/trucklettering.html


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*I HAD A LOCAL SIGN GUY DO MINE TOOK HIM LIKE HOUR N HALF COST $200.00 WHAT YA SEE ON SIDES AND TAILGATE BEST ADVERTISEMENT I USE *


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

I like to support my local guys as well.


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Wow you even had the phanatic come out for a photo shoot


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*lol It Was A Fundraiser For The Hydrocephelus Foundation I Was A Corporate Sponsor So They Asked Me To Drive Him Into The Park We Were At For The Kiddies It Was Cool *


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

nickplowing1972;496216 said:


> *I HAD A LOCAL SIGN GUY DO MINE TOOK HIM LIKE HOUR N HALF COST $200.00 WHAT YA SEE ON SIDES AND TAILGATE BEST ADVERTISEMENT I USE *


Looks nice Nick. I thought maybe that was you suiting up to get the bugs LOL


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

toby4492;496367 said:


> Looks nice Nick. I thought maybe that was you suiting up to get the bugs LOL


lmao tom thanx i needed a good laugh


----------



## SnowPro93 (Oct 25, 2006)

Ya I didnt know if you guys could have a use for it. I have all the software to do it, so I design my stuff and send it to the high school graphics class i was in and they print it up....I can get my whole truck done for like $75. I just have to apply it.


----------

